# I am going to attempt a 39 Year Time Travel



## futons (Aug 30, 2013)

The actual idea of time traveling does not appeal to me, but since the year I intend to change my clock to, 1974, has the exact same calender as 2013, it doesn't feel as if I will be.

My problem though, is this is my first time playing an Animal Crossing game, and I will be going backwards nearly 4 decades, so I wanted to know what other experience people have had with time traveling backwards in New Leaf. I've read some stuff about what can happen, but it seems that lots of the negative stuff can be avoided by having the Keep Town Beautiful ordinance on (which I have set).

Is traveling this far backwards a good idea? Will there be any permanent changes that will be unchangeable? e.g., certain game features not working anymore? I would like to at least have some idea what I'm getting myself into before I take the big leap.


----------



## Mint (Aug 30, 2013)

Time travelling back in time doesn't usually cause much damage; it's when you go forward that you'll have more issues with weeds and such. You might still lose a villager though.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2013)

Your whole town will be filled with weeds, clovers, and dandylions

You will also get bedhead, and your villagers will complain about how you were gone for so long.


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 30, 2013)

Keep Beautiful on; when you have nothing to lose, particularly keeping Villagers in your town, I don't think there are any major consequences besides some weeds.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 30, 2013)

I dunno, man. Your villagers might be running around in tye-dye shirts with the stick and leaf hanging out of their mouths. Nooks store might turn into a smoke shop.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 30, 2013)

Nicole said:


> I dunno, man. Your villagers might be running around in tye-dye shirts with the stick and leaf hanging out of their mouths. Nooks store might turn into a smoke shop.



That just made me laugh.

TTing backwards has very little negative effects. TTing forward is the one that kills towns.


----------



## Blues (Aug 30, 2013)

Actually.... You won't be able to get to the year 1974. The years represented in New Leaf are 2012-2050. Also, no matter how far back you go, it always counts as one day (so I've heard).


----------



## futons (Aug 31, 2013)

Blues said:


> Actually.... You won't be able to get to the year 1974. The years represented in New Leaf are 2012-2050. Also, no matter how far back you go, it always counts as one day (so I've heard).



Ah, well that's a bummer, do you have quote proof somewhere of that year limit?

Thanks anyway, all.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 31, 2013)

Actually I think you can go back that far. 
You'll have to TT forwards on the system to 2050. Then TT back with Isabelle to 2011 (to get the 39 year difference), and then set the system back to 2013. You AC game should then work out that the date in AC is 39 years before the system date and set to 1974. But it might be programmed not to go back that far. Though either way the only thing that'll be noticeable in your town will be the dates being wrong on the bulletin board and the Town Tree.


You shouldn't have any of the negative effects of TTing forwards doing this though as the game will look at it as, last date played now, and then next date played 2011 (you have to load as mayor to save date change with Isabelle), then the next date played 1974. So your trip back will count as 2 days in AC.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 31, 2013)

Blues said:


> Actually.... You won't be able to get to the year 1974. The years represented in New Leaf are 2012-2050. Also, no matter how far back you go, it always counts as one day (so I've heard).



So what happens if someday in the future in 2051, I want to play NL again?


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 31, 2013)

Blues said:


> Actually.... You won't be able to get to the year 1974. The years represented in New Leaf are 2012-2050. Also, no matter how far back you go, it always counts as one day (so I've heard).



I'm pretty sure you can, as long as you can change the year on the ds.. I used to go back to the year 1900 on CF lol


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe you can with the 3DS clock, I dunno. All I know is I tried to go back past 2012, and I went to 2050.


----------



## ekdante (Aug 31, 2013)

Nicole said:


> I dunno, man. Your villagers might be running around in tye-dye shirts with the stick and leaf hanging out of their mouths. Nooks store might turn into a smoke shop.



Inna gadda da vida baybee XD


----------



## Momi (Aug 31, 2013)

To the one who asked about wanting to play in 2051, I reckon time-based games will now update about once a year at least. Since Nintendo is really supportive with backwards compatibility, I'm sure they'd let you play any Nintendo time-based game forever.

... Of course by then four more Animal Crossings will probably have been made, and unless they are somehow terrible and set a terrible standard for the franchise, we will have totally forgotten about New Leaf. ;c

... and if you were joking, I-I'm sorry...! ; ^ ; I'm really bad at deciphering sarcasm on the internet...!


----------



## Wish (Aug 31, 2013)

I went to 2050 no problems

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> So what happens if someday in the future in 2051, I want to play NL again?



it goes back to 2010 or smth


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 31, 2013)

Nicole said:


> I dunno, man. Your villagers might be running around in tye-dye shirts with the stick and leaf hanging out of their mouths. Nooks store might turn into a smoke shop.



Hehehehhe.... that made my day.


----------



## Cease (Aug 31, 2013)

I know Aika village went to like 2045

I want to know how to get dead trees, though
Is that from massive TT?


----------



## foolish13people (Aug 31, 2013)

i also have a question about time travel:

my 3ds thinks it's the middle of october (sometimes it turns itself off and i guess it changed the date last time it happened??) and this is really bugging me
new leaf has today's date
if i take new leaf out (it's cartridge version), change the 3ds clock and put new leaf back in, will that affect my town or will it be okay?


----------



## Vida (Aug 31, 2013)

If you've played New Leaf since the 3DS clock was changed to October, then it will affect the game. If you haven't started the game since changing the date, it won't have any effect, even if you leave the cartridge in.

But don't worry too much if you've played, going back to the past (no matter if months or years) always only counts as 1 day.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 31, 2013)

I think that unless you actually load the game with Isabelle (or signing in, would make a little more sense), it doesn't count. I might be wrong on that, though.


----------



## princelio (Aug 31, 2013)

Cease said:


> I know Aika village went to like 2045
> 
> I want to know how to get dead trees, though
> Is that from massive TT?



iirc if you shake a perfect fruit tree it has a chance of killing the tree and giving you a rotten fruit.

Also if you take your cartridge out it shouldn't bother it any...the only way to change the in-game time is with Isabelle, right?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cease said:


> I know Aika village went to like 2045
> 
> I want to know how to get dead trees, though
> Is that from massive TT?


rotten perfect fruit trees


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 31, 2013)

The clock will count beyond 2050, All past AC games if you set the date to 31/12/last possible year it would just add 1. But you can't TT backwards a year without undoing it and needing to go back to Dec 31st. You can then progress a year at a time forwards from there repeating that. 

Or you can do the trick with changing both times on the console and in game separately to add the span of years over and again. ~ as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> The clock will count beyond 2050, All past AC games if you set the date to 31/12/last possible year it would just add 1. But you can't TT backwards a year without undoing it and needing to go back to Dec 31st. You can then progress a year at a time forwards from there repeating that.
> 
> Or you can do the trick with changing both times on the console and in game separately to add the span of years over and again. ~ as I mentioned earlier.



Okay, cool. That is informative.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 31, 2013)

Cease said:


> I know Aika village went to like 2045
> 
> I want to know how to get dead trees, though
> Is that from massive TT?



Perfect fruit trees eventually die, and by die, they lose all their leaves.


----------

